# A Veritable Furtwangler Paradise... I must be dreaming.



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Take a look at this...










It's basically everything Furtwangler ever recorded (all the music he ever recorded, anyway; I think some duplicates were left out), plus several interviews and rehearsals. Complete sets of Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert symphonies, several things of Mozart, Schumann, Weber etc... and a complete Ring Cycle (plus his late Walkyrie studio), Tristan, a Bayreuth Meistersinger...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The question is... how much?


----------



## 1648 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does it have all the EMI/Universal stuff? What about the RRG magnetophone stuff? The Scala Ring (far superior to the EMI-licensed RAI one that I presume was included in this set)?

It's probably a good start if you don't have a collection yet though.

EDIT: Also: EMI's remasters are often dreadfully filtered. Consult amazon samples before buying, if possible.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> The question is... how much?


$160 for a 109-CD set.



1648 said:


> Does it have all the EMI/Universal stuff? What about the RRG magnetophone stuff? The Scala Ring (far superior to the EMI-licensed RAI one that I presume was included in this set)?
> 
> It's probably a good start if you don't have a collection yet though.
> 
> EDIT: Also: EMI's remasters are often dreadfully filtered. Consult amazon samples before buying, if possible.


It does have the RAI Ring, and it looks like it has all of the EMI recordings (Bayreuth Beethoven 9, a bunch of Yehudi Menuhin collaborations, etc., plus Schwarzkopf's Wolf recital with Furtwangler at the piano.

Also, the box is not from EMI, it's from Membran.


----------



## 1648 (Mar 4, 2011)

World Violist said:


> Also, the box is not from EMI, it's from Membran.


 Yes, I just realized that. It does look like one hell of a bargain now that I've looked at its content. Do you know if it contains it the cobbled-together EMI Bayreuth Ninth or the actual concert performance as captured on tape by German radio?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

1648 said:


> Yes, I just realized that. It does look like one hell of a bargain now that I've looked at its content. Do you know if it contains it the cobbled-together EMI Bayreuth Ninth or the actual concert performance as captured on tape by German radio?


I have no idea on that one; the Amazon review that courteously provided the disc listing only says Bayreuth 1951.


----------

